# Windows Store, gamepass Probleme



## czk666 (22. November 2019)

bei mir starten neuerdings Spiele nicht mehr. z.b. gears 5 und outer worlds. 
wenn ich gears 5 starten wollte kam ich nur in den windows store zur gaming services app. 
ich habe das spiel deinstalliert und kann es nun nicht mehr installieren. es kommt der Fehlercode:
Code: 0x803FB107

Ich habe den store, xbox app, gaming services zurück gesetzt. 
der Windows Store nervt und den gamepass werde ich mir so auch nie wieder holen. Ich finde auch keine vernünftige Support Seite wo 
es einen Chat oder Mail Kontakt gibt.


----------



## czk666 (22. November 2019)

ich habe es jetzt irgendwie hinbekommen. ich konnte das spiel auf eine anderen festplatte installieren. irgendwie denkt der store es ist schon installiert weil wohl noch reste auf der platte sind. man kommt ja auch nicht in den apps ordner um selbst etwas zu löschen.


----------

